# Best Mid-Priced Saltwater Spinning Reel



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

I need to get a spinning reel to complete my set up and am looking a for good entry point into the spinning reel market. What do you guys recommend and what are your experiences?

MW


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd say if you're are buying today go with the Symetre, also with the new line of Stradics introduced the old model should be discountinued and reduced in price pretty soon.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

The Sahara 2500 FH is a great reel at $79.

Cg


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Shimano's Sahara 2500 or 4000 is a great reel, I've had 2 of them for a few years now with no problems. They are $59 in San Antonio.

The Shimano Symetre 2500 is nice too, I've got 1 and it was $79. I just got it a couple of weeks ago so I really can't tell you a lot about it.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Crazy*

Its ridiculous how some reels are up there around $500-$600 so mid priced would be about $275.

I dont use spinning but have Stradics for my wife 2500's and they are about $100. Im sure the Sustains are smoother and can cast farther but are $250. However my wife can fling a lure farther than I can when I use my $250 Chronarch mg50. So that may be some perspective as best bang for the buck.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

You didn't say what size or application. For the larger variety, I absolutely, positively love my Spheros 14000. I think it is about the best reel value on the planet. I have whooped yellowfin tuna on it time and again. Other fish don't stand a chance. Casts like a dream, same with the retrieve. 

Never fished the smaller models though.


----------



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah, I guess info on my fishing situation would help. I mostly fish inshore from a boat. However, I will commence to wading very soon.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I use the Symetre and older Stradics (wood handles). Never had a problem with either. I prefer the Symetre to the newer Stradics because I think its just as smooth and costs less. JMO.


----------



## agambill (Jun 24, 2006)

If you want to go cheap cheap look in the discount bin for a slade. I love my 2500.


----------

